
Britain Detains the Partner of a Reporter Tied to Leaks - sethbannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/19/world/europe/britain-detains-partner-of-reporter-tied-to-leaks.html
======
ninjin
I am not sure how often Greenwald himself and the likes of the Wikileaks team
travel. But if this is the first time any of them is grabbed and have data
taken from them under this given law. Then I think the most interesting
question will be how did the authorities know that they should grab Miranda in
particular and on this particular day?

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Poitras in particular has complained about border searches of her person and
her belongings, well prior to the Snowden leaks.

------
fiatmoney
I assume they were encrypted. All the same, it seems like it would've been far
easier & less risky to mail them. Postal service is pretty near anonymous &
tamper-evident with a minimum of effort.

~~~
Nrsolis
Would you insert a USB drive into your "secure" non-Internet connected machine
if it came via the mail? I wouldn't.

Part of the security is trusting the chain-of-possession. Once you no longer
have that, you have lost the trust.

~~~
tlrobinson
What are you running, Windows XP?

If you're paranoid, use a "burner" computer to copy the file to your "secure"
machine, then verify a signature and decrypt.

A Raspberry Pi would probably be suitable.

~~~
Nrsolis
Uh huh. You gonna trust that setup with your life? Why not just continue to
trust the one person you're SURE can tip you to compromise?

If Miranda ever gets his laptop/phone/drives back, they're as good as useless.
Straight to the trash heap.

------
panarky
Is it just a coincidence that Miranda transported documents the same week that
Wikileaks released 400GB of new insurance files?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6228750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6228750)

------
alan_cx
Has the Guardian reported that Snowden docs were taken?

------
kaonashi
Was the article changed, because it doesn't seem to mention anything about
transporting documents.

~~~
pain_perdu
It does mention exactly this.

"Mr. Miranda was in Berlin to deliver documents related to Mr. Greenwald’s
investigation into government surveillance to Ms. Poitras, Mr. Greenwald said.
Ms. Poitras, in turn, gave Mr. Miranda different documents to pass to Mr.
Greenwald. Those documents, which were stored on encrypted thumb drives, were
confiscated by airport security, Mr. Greenwald said."

